# Anesthesia Machines



## Biomedical (23 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

تجدون في المرفقات ملفان ، الأول يتحدث عن صيانة أجهزة التخدير و أهم الأدوات التي قد يستخدمها المهندس الطبي في عمله عند صيانة هذه الأجهزة .

أما الملف الثاني فهو يتحدث عن مبدأ عمل أجهزة التخدير بالإضافة إلى مقارنة بين عدد من الشركات المصنعة في هذا المجال وعناوينها . (تم طرح هذا الملف مسبقا وقمت بتحميله هنا مرة أخرى لوجود صله مباشرة مع هذا الموضوع وحتى تعم الفائدة إن شاء الله).

شكر خاص للمشرف و إدارة المنتدى على كل ما يبذلونه لدفع عجلة المنتدى نحو الرقي والازدهار ، وأخص بالذكر الأستاذ / شكري محمد نوري . 

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وتقبلوا تحياتي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم .

لا يسعني الا ان اشكر الجميع احتراما وتقديرا وان نجد صدى وقبول لدى الجميع .

ان الجهد الذي تقومون به من اجل هذا الموقع لزيادة النفع للجميع بأذن الله .

بارك الله بكم جميعا ونتمنى ان تكونوا يدا واحدة .


البغدادي


----------



## فداء (26 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الملفات الرائعة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/هناء (1 أبريل 2007)

:13: 
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## bme_fuad (1 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله 
اختي الفاضله لكم وفرت لي عناء البحث في المراجع والنت واشكرلك هذه المشاركه الرائعه 
واتمنى ان تفيدينا اكثر لاننا ما زلنا طلا ب
وفقك الله وسدد على طريق التفوق خطاك


----------



## omran.z (3 أبريل 2007)

Thanx very much


----------



## amod (7 أبريل 2007)

انت بجد متميز 
وتستاهل الشكر


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (22 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم
موضوع مهم و ارجو من الزملاء تفعيله.


----------



## dalia gamal (27 يوليو 2007)

اريد المساعده ضرورى لمشروع تخرج واريد جمع معلومات عنه artificial kidney وارسالها على ال***** eng_20082000 وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## الشرقاوي19 (31 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الملفات الرائعة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hisham badawi (4 أغسطس 2007)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (6 أغسطس 2007)

Thanks a lot for your effort


----------



## fadi smadi (13 يناير 2008)

الله يعطيكم العافية و شكرا كثير


----------



## المسلم84 (24 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير وشكرااا....


----------



## عزه ابراهيم محمد (24 أبريل 2008)

معلومات قيمه
وارجوا لو تشرحلنا مكوناته الكهربيه
وجزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## مهندس ستار عيدي (26 أبريل 2008)

الاخ الفاضل شكري محمد بعد التحية والسلام انا اعمل في مجال الاجهزة الطبية ولدي الان دراسة ووضع مواصفات فنية وطبية لاجهزة(bed side monitor with cetral station) ارجو منك يااستاذ شكري ومن الاخوان المساعدى في هذا الموضوع مع اطيب التحية


----------



## مسك الليل (2 مايو 2008)

*يارب تقدروا تساعدوني*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا جماعة بليز الملفات الموجوده في المرفقات بخصوص جهاز التخدير مش بتفتح عندي 
ياريت لو حد يقدر يبعتهالي لنها بجد هتفيدني جدا
وعندي طلب من البشمهندس شكري
أنا محتاجه المواصفات الفنية لجهاز التخدير و ياريت تساعدني بليززززززززز:87:


----------



## omardj84 (2 مايو 2008)

كل الشكر لك... صايرة شغلة التخدير مهمة بسوريا وعلينا الالمام بها... بالتوفيق


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kimojet (16 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## م/احمد زاكر (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مليون شكر على المعلومات الرائعة
الله يكرمك


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohdahel (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## نبيل الجبري (3 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك وزيد من امثالك


----------



## y- yamen (3 أبريل 2011)

يسلمووووووووووا


----------



## الباشمهندسة الطبية (15 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور كتيييير وربنا يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك ويرزق كل الخير


----------



## علي المهندس2 (13 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (13 يناير 2013)

مشاركة رائعة تستحق الثناء والشكر فلك كل الشكر


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (15 يناير 2013)

سلمت يمينك أخي العزيز على هذه المشاركة


----------

